# caad frames that fit 28c tires?



## terashred (Mar 9, 2011)

i am looking for hotshit alloy frames that fit 28mm wide tires. anyone have experience with the caad9, caad8, caad7 blah blah.....i know some older ones do, but i have no idea what the newer ones are sculpted like

[email protected]


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

2010 CAAD9's fit a 28c GP 4-Season front and rear- I ran this all winter w/ zero problems.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Why don't you look at a CX frame too. You know them pups are going to fit on a CX frame


----------

